# Blank storage ???



## Pipes (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok like a LOT of you I have a well a LOT of blanks HOW do you guys store them so as you can find one ?? And keep track of Inventory right now mine are under benches and in boxes all over the place ! I need help here


----------



## JimGo (Apr 11, 2006)

Put lables on the boxes, and write on the blanks (or put stickers on them).  I use the little plastic drawers they sell at Target and Walmart to store them so I can see inside.


----------



## Pipes (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Put lables on the boxes, and write on the blanks (or put stickers on them).  I use the little plastic drawers they sell at Target and Walmart to store them so I can see inside.



I write on them now with a maker BUT I need a system so I an keep track of all the @#$%^&*( blanks I think Iam up to around 2000  errrrrrrrrrrrrr[]


----------



## Dario (Apr 11, 2006)

I have separate labelled bins for each type of wood. The bins are approx. 6"H x 7"D x 9"L that we got from the dollar store for, yep you guessed it, a dollar each! []  They are stackable and really neat.  I have 26 or so of that.  Attached is a pic.

Of course I also use bigger trays and used USPS flat rate boxes [] and some shelvings. 




<br />


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 12, 2006)

Dario, if I was that organized, I might actually be able to find the blank I was looking for.


----------



## thetalbott4 (Apr 12, 2006)

Why organize them? Half the fun of not knowing what you have is discovering them all over again. I've gone looking for a forstner bit or something and found some great blanks that I didnt even know I had. It's like Christmas!


----------



## Dario (Apr 12, 2006)

Scott,

I do have a few bins that are mix of different blanks...I call those my "stash"  and yes there is joy in re-discovering blanks you forgot you have.

That said..it is difficult to have them all mixed up when you are dealing blanks by atleast a few hundreds any given time. []


----------



## airrat (Apr 12, 2006)

Quick I will cover Dario's eyes,  someone run in and grab those bins.  Should be easy to know the "good" stuff, its all labeled.  Shop is probably spotless too. [][][][][][]

I use tubs and label them.


----------



## wayneis (Apr 12, 2006)

I made a cabnet that sets under my work bench.  It has shallow draws that are about 1 1/4" deep, 20" wide and approxamatly 24" long.  Each draw holds about 100 blanks, they all are layed on there sides so that I can see the grain.

Wayne


----------



## huntersilver (Apr 12, 2006)

Dario, nice way to store the blanks.  I use small plastic totes,
but my sense is that the wood would stay dryer or dry faster if I used your carton method.

thanks,
Michael


----------



## OSCAR15 (Apr 12, 2006)

I use cigar boxes to store blanks...Gives me a good excuse to buy good cigars too...


----------



## DocStram (Apr 12, 2006)

Organize your blanks???  Who would have thought!  
I'm gonna add that idea to my list of things to do.  Meanwhile, they're in piles all over the place.  And that's why I never sent in a picture of my shop.


----------



## Pipes (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OSCAR15_
> <br />I use cigar boxes to store blanks...Gives me a good excuse to buy good cigars too...



Now those I got loads of and NO use for them until now  :O)))[]thats perfect and we sell enough cigars in singles to keep me a good supply a boxes coming  !!![]


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 12, 2006)

Maybe I need to find me a cigar smoker!


----------



## Rudy Vey (Apr 12, 2006)

My blanks are stored in shoe boxes as well as plastic boxes with lid (the shoe storage size)that I buy in $-stores. Cheapest way to do - for me. The boxes are stored a heavy duty storage shelf. At the front of the box I write with marker what's in the box.


----------



## crashgtr (Jun 21, 2006)

I just have mine more or less, neatly stacked on a shelf.

Here's a question: Shouldn't the blanks be allowed to breathe, just in case when you got them they were not totally dried and to keep the dry ones from absolrbing mosture from those in a plastic bin or sealed bin that might be more wet?

thx,
Liz


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jun 22, 2006)

Mine are almost eaxctly like Dario's set up. I don't have the boxes labled and I don't have as many. I have 6 right now under my lathe and I cut some hardboard partition's so I can keep 2 or 3 seperated. Wal-mart has clear ones for about $1.00 each. Well worth it as the wood chips can fall out of the box and they have good air flow thru the boxes. I number the blanks with a sharpie and have a note book with what is what. I am in the process of building a nice stand for my 1939 Altas built lathe and when done I will have a door on each side, one for the motor and on the other side it will be shelves for supplies. The center section will have 2 rollerball drawer slide pull out trays that will house 6 of these containers so I can just pull the tray out all the way to view the blanks. It will be pretty sweet when it's done. Oh, I will also have a "box" under the lower center tray that has a top that can be removed if the tray is removed. This will be filled with sand for low slung weight. 

Anyway, here back to topic, here is my set up for now


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 22, 2006)

I use heavy cardboard document boxes (about 8 1/2"X11"X2"). Some are labeled on the outside with special blanks (BOW, stabilized burls, etc.). But every blank is marked with type of wood. Have about ten of those stacked. Pluse piles of what I cut and sell. (osage orange, dogwood and red cedar)


----------



## Daniel (Jun 22, 2006)

I use the thrown in boxes method myself. but have always written what they are as well as the price I paid for them. I have them sort of graded now in the "will never see again","premium", "good" and "have to get real creative if this will ever make a decent pen" catagories. but that is as sorted as my blanks will probably ever get. the only inventory I have is my memory and it is not very good. so I get to get new blanks all the time, like every time I dig around in one of my boxes.


----------



## dfurlano (Jun 22, 2006)

I do not have many blanks but this is my system.  It is made from PVC drainage material that is 5 dollars for a ten foot piece.  I then cut it in 6 inch lengths and glued them together with PVC solvent.


----------



## OSCAR15 (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey you's guys with organizational skills...Quit making pens and contract yourselves out to help the rest of us slobs! You could make a small fortune![][][][][]


----------



## tas2181 (Jun 23, 2006)

Solved my blank storage problem with a couple of shoe storage bins.
Originally was going to mount on the wall but due to wall space limitations decided to make drawers out of them. They were almost 12" deep so I cut them down to 7". These were smaller ~20" x ~24" with nine compartments.(Had to fit an existing wood storage rack) Other sizes were available that were bigger with 25 smaller compartments.

Tom




<br />




<br />


----------



## dfurlano (Jun 23, 2006)

I Like that! What are the white tubes on the bench filled with?


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice idea! I would put money on those tubes being scroll saw blades..

I like the large pipe design too! Very easy to "add one more"


----------



## tas2181 (Jun 23, 2006)

The drawers are under one of the shelves where I store my sheets of plywood and pieces of wood that I use in my scroll saw work. Those are scrollsaw blades.(My other woodworking passion). The pipes are a nice idea. Now I have to go thru and mark the blank ends and arrange the wood varieties. May also subdivide the larger holes in half for each wood.

Tom


----------

